# Searching For Japanese Watch Brand Jalga



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone ever seen a Japanese Watch brand name JALGA? Thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nope never heard of them at all ............ sorry









Do you have one







??


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nope never heard of them at all ............ sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will post a Photo later. Off to work right now, have to make money to support this costly hobby.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok guys, this is a non working "JALGA" it was made into a Movie Prop, as you can see the movement was removed and Mesh added. If anyone has seen a Watch out ther similar to this one please let me know. Photos below. Thanks


----------



## UNCLE RAY (Mar 4, 2006)

HELLO TO ALL

I CAME ACROSS THIS SITE TRYING TO FIND OUT SOME INFORMATION ABOUT THE JALGA WATCH WHICH I RECEIVED IN A LOT OF COSTUME JEWELRY LAST WEEK. WHAT I HAVE IS A SQUARE, WHITE FACED WATCH WITH ABOUT 40 TINY FACETED RHINESTONE? CRYSTAL? OR DIAMOND? IT HAS A TRIPLE STRAND CHAIN LINK BAND. HAS ANYONE FOUND OUT ANYTHING ABOUT THIS COMPANY?

I ALSO HAVE A LORUS GOOFY HEAD-SHAPED WATCH THAT I AM TRYING TO FIND OUT ABOUT. I WILL POST THIS INFO IN THE APPROPRIATE AREA ON THIS SITE.

I WILL TRY TO POST A LINK TO THE PICTURE FOR THESE WATCHES, BUT IF IT DOESN'T WORK AND YOU WOULD LIKE PICTURES, PLEASE CONTACT ME.

THANKS

JALGA


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think anyone did reply befor about Jalga, I've certainly never come across them before.


----------



## yb blue (Apr 16, 2011)

Frogman said:


> Anyone ever seen a Japanese Watch brand name JALGA? Thanks


I came across a Jalga pocketwatch clearing out my parents home. It's brass/gold plated, has a locomotive train on the front and flower pattern on the back. I wound it up and it does keep time well. I'm not a watch enthusiast, but it seems nice, but not high-end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Frogman said:


> Photos below. Thanks


Um...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thread's 5 1/2 years old om nom I guess yb blue did a google and found the thread and replied without realising how long ago it was


----------



## mimiwatch (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw this question and created an account here just so I could join this thread. I didn't realize how old it is. I have a Jalga watch and can't find a speck of info anywhere. So here I am just with more questions for you, not answers.


----------

